# WIFI works, sort of. rt2800usb

## Martux

Hi guys. I got an usb dongle that makes use of the rt2800usb kernel driver.

It frequently drops the connection and spams the syslog with messages like below.

My system is fully updated ~amd64 with KDE and gentoo-sources-3.9.11-r1. Any help is highly appreciated.

```

Aug  4 18:29:21 colossus kernel: [  932.121852] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 1 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:21 colossus kernel: [  932.121853] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 2 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482829] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 3 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482833] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 3 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482842] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 4 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482844] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 5 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482847] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482879] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.482916] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.484168] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.484169] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:24 colossus kernel: [  935.484170] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:29:26 colossus kernel: [  937.203813] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone_entry_check: Debug - TX status report missed for queue 2 entry 4

Aug  4 18:29:26 colossus kernel: [  937.206252] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone_entry_check: Debug - TX status report missed for queue 2 entry 5

Aug  4 18:30:51 colossus kernel: [ 1022.708145] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:30:51 colossus kernel: [ 1022.708158] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:30:51 colossus kernel: [ 1022.708159] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:30:51 colossus kernel: [ 1022.746965] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760794] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 15 in queue 0

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760804] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 15 in queue 0

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760806] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 15 in queue 0

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760812] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 6 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760814] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 7 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.760817] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 8 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.783088] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.785441] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone_entry_check: Debug - TX status report missed for queue 2 entry 9

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.785519] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.785559] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:18 colossus kernel: [ 1049.785599] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.242784] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.242796] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.242798] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.247746] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 12 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.247755] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 12 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.247756] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 12 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.265665] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:24 colossus kernel: [ 1055.265697] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.747154] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 6 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.747168] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 6 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.747170] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 6 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.755158] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 7 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.755169] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 7 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.755170] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 7 in queue 2

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.774228] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

Aug  4 18:31:25 colossus kernel: [ 1056.774262] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 2, dropping

```

----------

## BradN

I'm assuming you've tried googling for those error messages.  Then the best idea is trying different kernel versions (like, 3.7, 3.8, 3.10, etc) and seeing if it works better in one of those or not, that could at least get you something functional.  Long term, if it's not fixed in the latest versions, you would have to bisect between a known working version and an early non-working version.

Kernel bisection isn't very fun, basically you have to build/test up to 15 or so kernels (depending how far apart they are in number of changes) in order to narrow down what change to the kernel source code made it stop working.  This is in the optimal case where every kernel you build boots and you can tell whether it has the bug or not.  Sometimes you have to test more because some kernels it may generate for you just don't function at all.

If you can track down the commit that broke it, you could probably complain to the mailing list or somewhere and maybe it would get fixed.

----------

## Martux

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, I don't have time nor energy to track down this bug. I didn't have much luck with Gentoo or any other Linux on this new Haswell box  :Sad:  After 12 years of usage Gentoo, I will have to move on, at least temporary. Well, my laptop still runs it and I will try from time to time.

----------

